# Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404



## BlackBaer (7. Juli 2009)

*Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*

2 kleine Fragen:

1) Gibt es eine Anzeige die mir sagt wieviel eines Gebäudetyps ich auf einer Insel habe?
(z.B. alle Eisenschmelzen einer Insel oder weltweit anzeigen)

2) Wenn ich ein neues Gebäude (z.B. Schreiner) baue, wie kann ich dann sehen wo die Einflussbereiche der anderen Schreiner sind? Das ist zwischen den Häusern nur sehr schwer, bzw. garnicht zu sehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*



			
				BlackBaer am 07.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Gibt es eine Anzeige die mir sagt wieviel eines Gebäudetyps ich auf einer Insel habe?
> (_z.B. alle Eisenschmelzen einer Insel oder weltweit anzeigen_)


Afaik gibt es soetwas nicht, habe ich zumindest in dem Video-Test der PCGames vernommen. Da wurde dies als Mangel dargelegt. Es ist bei größeren Inseln, die dicht bebaut sind realtiv mühselig, die verschiedenen Produktionsstätten von einander zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*



			
				BlackBaer am 07.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Wenn ich ein neues Gebäude (z.B. Schreiner) baue, wie kann ich dann sehen wo die Einflussbereiche der anderen Schreiner sind? Das ist zwischen den Häusern nur sehr schwer, bzw. garnicht zu sehen.


 ja: doppelklick, dann siehst du die bereiche aller zB schenken oder aller feuerwehren usw.

dummerweise geht die markierung aber weg, wenn du was neubauen willst. bei häusern is das kein großes problem, da leuchten ja dann zimmermann, feuerwehr usw. in reichweite grün auf. wenn du aber zB nen weiteren zimmermann bauen willst, dann musst du genau hinschauen: da, wo der bereicht eines anderes zimmermanns ist, ist der boden eher weiß, und häuser sind hell- statt dunkelgrün.


----------



## BlackBaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*



			
				Herbboy am 07.07.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackBaer am 07.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super, vielen dank, das genau der tipp den ich brauchte.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass solche problematiken in anderen aufbauspielen schon besser gelöst waren


----------



## BlackBaer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*



			
				Herbboy am 07.07.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dummerweise geht die markierung aber weg, wenn du was neubauen willst. bei häusern is das kein großes problem, da leuchten ja dann zimmermann, feuerwehr usw. in reichweite grün auf. wenn du aber zB nen weiteren zimmermann bauen willst, dann musst du genau hinschauen: da, wo der bereicht eines anderes zimmermanns ist, ist der boden eher weiß, und häuser sind hell- statt dunkelgrün.



Kurzer Nachtrag, habe gerade im offiziellen Forum mal geforscht.
Drücke beim Bauen eines neuen Hauses "Shift" und alles wird Gut


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gebäudeübersicht anno 1404*



			
				BlackBaer am 08.07.2009 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 07.07.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke, DER tipp is genial


----------

